# How do I grow Barnacles?



## sj6x

How do I grow barnacles in an aquarium? I want to grow some on some cement rocks I got. Does it take a long time to grow?


----------



## GetITCdot

Many wild SPS colonies come in with barnacles on them and they survive without any supplemental feeding. There are many different types and I have no experience with the larger ones that you see the skeletons of for sale. They are filter feeders that extend feathery tentacles to capture small suspended particles from the water column. I'm not sure if the are Zooplankton or Phytoplankton (or both) eaters. if you get one you might try to target feed both.


----------

